# Want 5-speed Simplex Tour de France rear derailleur



## BlackRockJohhny (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a 3-speed Simplex TDF (incorrectly thought it was a 5-speed when I bought it on eBay).
The one I have is in great shape (looks like it's never been used).
I can post pics, if you are interested.

Thanks!


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 30, 2017)

Have you looked at the limit screws?

They could both be turned in, narrowing the travel of the derailleur.

Not certain that I have ever seen a( modern) derailleur that would only 
travel the width of three cogs.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 30, 2017)

100bikes said:


> Have you looked at the limit screws?
> 
> They could both be turned in, narrowing the travel of the derailleur.
> 
> ...



This is far from a modern derailleur.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 6, 2017)

It would be easy if it were a parallelogram type.  You are going to have to increase the distance the cage moves.  Can you compare the parts diagrams for the 3 and 5 speed units?  Pick up a copy of "The Dancing Chain" so you can wrap your brain around the theory of operation for these units and it should become a little clearer.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 6, 2017)

You could do a bench test- pressing by hand or pulling on the cable will the cage move the width of a 5 speed cluster? Since the parts diagram Schwinn499 posted says to specify which cluster you have I suspect the parts are different, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks like a pretty short cage on the derailleur.
Even if you can get it to span the width of the 5 cogs you don't have much chain wrap capacity so you will have to use a pretty tight cluster.


----------



## sam (Feb 11, 2017)

It's made for 5 speed blocks using 3/32 chain just like the instructions say .  Was this a test or what!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 12, 2017)

sam said:


> It's made for 5 speed blocks using 3/32 chain just like the instructions say .  Was this a test or what!



Seems odd they would ask you to specify parts for each model (3 or 5) if they were exactly the same, but its an observation as I only have experience with one of these and it was a 5 speed.


----------



## sam (Feb 12, 2017)

Not as odd as it may sound. This derailleur was top of the line when new---designed for a 3 speed, but if 3 is good 4 is better. So yes it would also do 4 speeds. As time passes 5 speeds are desired and it is pressed into doing work for a 5 speed---use 3/32 chain.  In the diagram you don't see any numbers that are special to 3 or 5  speeds.(MY GUESS) is when ordering replacement parts thinner jocky wheels which let the cage  set closer to 3/32 chain would be supplied. And I've heard people say they shift better with new jocky wheels.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 13, 2017)

Thinner jockey pulleys make a lot of sense! And for chain wrap, these would work with a total corncob of a cluster with just a tooth or two difference between each gear.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 13, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Thinner jockey pulleys make a lot of sense! And for chain wrap, these would work with a total corncob of a cluster with just a tooth or two difference between each gear.








sam said:


> Not as odd as it may sound. This derailleur was top of the line when new---designed for a 3 speed, but if 3 is good 4 is better. So yes it would also do 4 speeds. As time passes 5 speeds are desired and it is pressed into doing work for a 5 speed---use 3/32 chain.  In the diagram you don't see any numbers that are special to 3 or 5  speeds.(MY GUESS) is when ordering replacement parts thinner jocky wheels which let the cage  set closer to 3/32 chain would be supplied. And I've heard people say they shift better with new jocky wheels.





This does make sense. I have a NOS overhaul kit for mine, I should check what parts are in it. Ive never paid attention. 

The chain routes different from usual as well which is why the cage looks so short, but it seems the arm off the dropout is what gives it its length.


----------

